# 02 Altima after market head unit install?



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm going to be installing a Pioneer head unit in my 02 Altima, without Bose. Am i going to need anything besides the dash kit and the wire harness? Will i need an antenna adapter or ?

I tried a search before i posted and couldn't find anything.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Would i get a better response in the Altima forum?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

Anybody out there?


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

YOU DO NOT NEED AN ANTENNA ADAPTER!!!

I just finished installing a Pioneer DEH-7700MP hu in my 02 Altima. It was the easiest install ever. Here are a few pics.


----------



## SIMRAD (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice set up!! looks good in the dark


----------



## blacktruckryder (Oct 22, 2005)

SIMRAD said:


> Nice set up!! looks good in the dark


Thanks!

Its a little bright though. The dimmer function only dims the screen, not around the volume knob or any of the buttons. Oh well, i can live with that.


----------

